# Juniper SSG 140 query about wan failover



## thedonnx (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to setup want fail over in juniper firewall I want to know what weight I should set for making a link as main and other link as secondary. I understand that if I setup weight as 75 and test for wan fail over checks for 25 pings then three fail over events will be required


----------

